# Bucks vs Pistons: Game 15



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

A pair of teams on losing streaks will meet up in Milwaukee tonight. The Pistons have lost 4 straight and are near the bottom of the league in shooting percentage, but their best shooting game of the season came last time they took on the Bucks. Meanwhile, Milwaukee was on a roll until back-to-back losses to the Raptors and Wizards last week dropped them back to .500. The key to this game will likely be Detroit's shooting percentages. If they shoot like they have all year, they likely lose, but if they match their percentages from the last matchup with the Bucks, they'll have a great shot at winning here.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> TEAMS: Milwaukee Bucks (7-7) vs. Detroit Pistons (3-10).
> 
> WHEN: 7 p.m. Tuesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/preview-bucks-vs-pistons-b99396273z1-283783421.html


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

OJ Mayo will join the starting lineup tonight, along with Knight, Jabari, Giannis, and Sanders.


----------

